# Gashu



## Guillermogustavo

Hi.
My grandparent (my mother's father) were Japanese. He came from Hokkaido. His last name is Gashu. I want to know how do you write Gashu using kanji. My mother was born in Argentina (as me), and she doesn't remember how to write her last name.

Thank you (apologize my broken English).


----------



## wordbirdforever

Had a quick search on Google for Gashu Kanji and found this.  Don't know if that helps...

http://www.japanese-symbols.org/japanese-symbol-for-elegance (search for 'gashu' - looks quite complicated to me!)


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Thank you, wordbirdforever. Infortunately, it doesn't work.
The first kanji (today I phoned my mother) is 賀.
She don't remember what the second kanji is.


----------



## Aoyama

賀集 is the best guess. See here http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/賀集利樹.


----------



## wordbirdforever

Sorry it didn't help.  Hope you find it!


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hi, Aoyama.

Yes, that's right! Thank you. I can't read the link, but I realize it's about a person called Gashu.
My name is Guillermo Doi (土井ギジェルモ).

See you.


----------



## Aoyama

As for ギジェルモ, close to Spanish pronounciation, Japanese will rather transcribe this as "gi ye ru mo".


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hi, Aoyama.
First, a question about _Gashu_: the Wikipedia article say: 賀集 (かしゅ). Why か instead of が? 

Now, about "Guillermo", *y* (and *ll*) pronounciation is a complicated matter in Spanish language. In Argentina and other countries of Latinoamerica, *y* and *ll* are pronounced like French *j* . Instead, in Spain, *y* and *ll *are pronounced like English *y*. 

For Spain people, I think, "Guillermo" is: ギ*イェ*ルモ.

See you (and sorry, I just speak a little English).


----------



## Aoyama

Discussion about how to render "Guillermo" in Japanese would be off-topic here, suffice to say that ギ*イェ*ルモ is unusual in Japanese.
賀 can be read both ga or ka, but you said yourself that your mother had told you it was 賀 ...


----------



## Flaminius

By the way, the second vowel is always long; hence がしゅう or かしゅう.  I've found out that 賀集 is a place name in Awaji Island.  So your family may be ultimately from there.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hi, Aoyama.

With respect to _Guillermo_, only a few words.
ギ*イェ*ルモ is unusual? It's a surprise for me. That is the pronunciation in Spain. Supposedly, it's the right pronunciation. Instead, ギ*ジェ*ルモ is the pronunciation here in Argentina, and some other countries in Latinoamerica. 

Regarding to Gashu: Yes, my mother tell me the first kanji is 賀. No doubt about this. 

Thank you, Aoyama. You've helped me so much. See you soon.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hi, Flaminius.

Yes, the *u *is long. In rômaji (Hepburn romanization) is Gashū, but in my family everybody write Gashu. 
I don't know where my family is ultimately from. I only know that my grandparents (my mother's parents) came to Argentina from Hokkaido. My father's parents came from Hiroshima.

See you.


----------

